# Official Announcement 2005 Tahoe Gathering!



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Official Announcement! 2005 Tahoe Gathering *

Dates: July 7th - 10th

Where: Lake Tahoe NV&#8230;.and CA

Alright folks I'm posting this official announcement way in advance because good camping and lodging in the south lake area can be pretty tough in July so planning ahead is key. My efforts to procure a group site at Nevada Beach have been fruitless. I believe the only way to secure sites at Nevada Beach for these dates is to log on to reserveamerica.com and make online reservations as soon as possible. The info I have right now is that camp sites for 05 will be available to reserve starting January 3rd at www.reserveamerica.com This campground is walking distance from the location of our Saturday night party and the end of Saturdays epic TRT ride. If you are into the lodging thing of course there are plenty of hotels / motels and condos in the area&#8230;.just think ahead.

A Tahoe Gathering web site will be up by mid January and I will update it regularly.

We have a great place for a Saturday night party and there will be plenty of good food and drink plus live music.

The unofficial ride plan is &#8230;.

Thursday 7/7&#8230; afternoon meet and greet ride starts at Nevada Beach and we will cruise down the strip and hit some local south lake stuff (powerline?)

Friday 7/8&#8230;Christmas Valley and such&#8230;..

Saturday 7/9&#8230;Epic TRT ride from Mt Rose to Nevada Beach. 33 miles. This will require some shuttle coordination.

Sunday 7/10&#8230;Mr Toads&#8230;.Short and or medium length version (No Punisher This Year)

Please email me if you need more info&#8230;I will not be doing an email list however&#8230;all updates will be on the web site and announced in the passion forum.

Blah Blah Blah&#8230;..


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

So many Gatherings, so little time.... Good thing I get an extra week vacation next year, thanks to 20 years indentured servitude to my employer. :^D 

I rode at a Tahoe gathering a few years ago, and I remember it being a very good time, in spite of the lack of oxygen we lowlanders suffer from. 

Kathy :^)


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Bummer.....*

That's right around/on The Death Ride weekend. 

Isn't the D'ville gathering usually the same/similar dates


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*No D-ville*

gathering this year..It will be back next year.

Yes, this is the same weekend as the death ride which seems to be the case for every year.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm definatly gonna plan on making this one, sounds like it's gonna be an awsome weekend.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*You can't do TRT from Mt. Rose Highway on odd days...*



bigboulder said:


> *Official Announcement! 2005 Tahoe Gathering *
> 
> Dates: July 7th - 10th
> 
> ...


Can you?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Spooner - Kingsbury round-trip?*

How about a Spooner - Kingsbury round-trip? At least for the slower crowd. What route would you take on the Mt . Rose TRT - Nevada Beach ride? Map here.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds like fun. Are there group sites at the campground and are we going to try and snipe them?


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*There are no group sites there*

So, I am hoping that on Jan 3 there are a lot of folks making reservations at Nevada Beach for those days


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Live music!?!?!?*

Aww, cripes- it's not gonna be a bunch of old, drunken sods that can barely hold onto their sticks- err, instruments, izzit??? I mean, we already got the Stones and the Replacements for _that._

fp


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*We Can!*

And Will....Thats kind of an "in written rule" but we will do it anyway and be off that section early in the AM. I have been up there on odd and even days without any conflict.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*From what I understand*

One of the bands really sucks! and the drummer is an @$$hole!


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*That sounds like a great idea*

for those who would rather do a shorter version on the saturday ride. Love that photo! Damn! I can't wait!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Oh yea!*

You should try to get a band from the Rock 'n' Roll capitol of the world!

Lodi, I mean.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Damn, bad timing for the second (third?) year in a row.

I'll be poaching national park/national monument land around Lake Powell on those days.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*One of the bands*

is from Stockton...thats bad enough...Lodi!!!!??? Sheeeeesh!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*You don't mean...*



Fast Eddy said:


> You should try to get a band from the Rock 'n' Roll capitol of the world!
> 
> Lodi, I mean.


...Peltier Road Massacre, do you?!?!?!?!

http://www.theimpactonline.com/news/2004/03/12/NoLimits/Area-Bands.Rock.Lodi-632072.shtml 

fp


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Completly unrelated, but FP, I must compliment you on the nice arse in the photo...and quality reference to Micky D's "underwear inside the pants" policy.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

bigboulder said:


> gathering this year..It will be back next year.


Who's hosting it in 2006?



Pete said:


> Damn, bad timing for the second (third?) year in a row.
> 
> I'll be poaching national park/national monument land around Lake Powell on those days.


Bad timing for me too. That's the week of Cascade. I'll be riding in a car most of the weekend.


----------



## rockcrawler53 (Dec 15, 2004)

That sounds like soo much fun and I'll try to get up there and check it out. I just love the tahoe area and would like to experience the terrain there. I've never ridin up there so its gonna be awesome.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good Question*

Too early to tell....

I nominate you!

but, if you don't want too...I will probably try to carry the torch.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

For others who are interested and don't know what TRT means (like me...) 
TRT = Tahoe Rim Trail

http://www.cyclepaths.com/trailinfo/#trt

(Googled link)


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yea*

what he said


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

what no showers? hey should we try and get in the same area? like as many sites above #40? i've been wanting to ride up there for years.

also, why do we have to wait till Jan 3?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried to reserve a campsite yesterday, but it looks like there is a 6 month window for purchasing, since it would not let me reserve. Campsite #s 30-37are down by the lake and should be pretty nice. Good idea to bunch a few together for maximum party action.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Conflicting Info*

I am getting conflicting information from different sources.....I have been told by the folks who run the campgroung that sites go on sale Jan 3, folks from reserve america say 6 months from date but if you search the campground...most of the sites say they are already booked for that weekend. If anyone else has some good info on this let me know.

s


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I just went back to Reserve America and they only show campsite #s 46 & 48 still available. If this is true, maybe Fallen Leaf Lake campground could be used instead.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*I just don't*

understand what the deal is....2 days ago they were saying reservations could not be made...now I see that almost all the sites are booked. No one answers at the campground phone # anymore..and reserve america does not respond to emails.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

From what I can gather, DL Bliss, Emerald Bay, and Sugar Pine Point are all not available for the dates you have picked. Not sure if this is due to a 6 month window which would not be open until Jan 2nd. Fallen Leaf Lake campground is federal, not state, and is already available. They assign campsites when you arrive, which may not allow any bunching up of sites. Arriving on a Thursday helps a bit for sure.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Fast Eddys' 2003 Tahoe Gathering page with photo links*

https://webpages.cwia.com/emartini/tah03.html










(I don't think there was one in 04, or at least the 04 MTBR gathering page didn't list one.)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Found the 99 Tahoe gathering site!

https://www.mtbr.com/races/1999_tahoe/
https://www.mtbr.com/races/1999_tahoe/tahoejohn.html


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

US MotoGP July 7 - 10, Laguna Seca


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Time to reserve campsites? Currently only one site available at Nevada Beach. Fallen Leaf Lake has openings, just not as close to the trails.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I was wondering that too.

I gather bigboulder was going to do some more checking around as he was finding contradictory information?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Steve. Any update for camp sites?


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

CraigH said:


> I was wondering that too.
> 
> I gather bigboulder was going to do some more checking around as he was finding contradictory information?


 
If you're coming all of the way from the Great White North, you need to hang around a few extra days so we can cuddle and ride.

Or we can hook up in BC next fall.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Shouldn't you be leaving? Where's all the drama? Why don't you get out of here?


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

screampint said:


> Shouldn't you be leaving? Where's all the drama? Why don't you get out of here?


 Sssshhh.

My grand exit will be tommorow.

I received this secret communication not 15 minutes ago:

"im at the bar as we... Type?

Im in durango, on my way down, hope to see you Sat."


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Vocal message via wireless communication. He's nested for the evening and will continue the trek in the AM. Myself, I will be leaving the homebase in a week, meeting at the "safehouse" where the rivers run high.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

You two realize that Peach guy can read this!

provided he logs off the tub girl site.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

We're safe, he'll never look under a gathering post.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Hell, if there is no Punisher ride, what's the point? I'm going to try to make it but will most likely stay at one of the casinos in South Shore with the family or just sleep in the car where ever.. It's going to be tricky timing since I usually teach summer school and I don't know if the Gathering is going to overlap with work. At the worst I'll just be driving up there late Friday but staying after with who ever wants to hang out for an extra day or two.

george


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

We were thinking of making it a ~2 week trip with the gathering in the middle. Lots of great riding locations to hit both on the way down and on the way back.

Might even end up with a small group of Canuckians like the last trip.

If you are coming up here in the fall, don't leave it to late as it can be wet then.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Bump....Burp.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Steve. What up? Campsites at other locations are not going to be available in the long term. Let's make a pick. Trying to plan out the summer, as are others.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*Zephyr Cove still available*

Just made some reservations at Zephyr Cove (775)589-4907. They have some sites left.



Ebo said:


> Hey Steve. What up? Campsites at other locations are not going to be available in the long term. Let's make a pick. Trying to plan out the summer, as are others.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Not a bad idea fred-da-trog. I've spent several days playing Vball and drinking cocktails at Zephyr Cove beach but never camped there before. Good location. Thanks...


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Which sites*



fred-da-trog said:


> Just made some reservations at Zephyr Cove (775)589-4907. They have some sites left.


Hi Fred what were the site #s so were not all over the place if possible, walkin or drive in sites, thanks Aussie Bob.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*Grab what you can*

Zephyr Cove told me I got the last 30ft RV sites (#177). There may be some smaller ones left, I didn't ask. There were 4 drive in's and a bunch of walk in campsites as of 1/18. http://www.tahoedixie2.com/Campground/Map.html That's a busy week, right after the 4th. With already what seems a shortage of campsites, I think you should get what you can so at least you're there. It's ok if the group camp thing doesn't work out this time, we always have a great time at the rides and parties and we are in TAHOE ! !



Aussie Bob said:


> Hi Fred what were the site #s so were not all over the place if possible, walkin or drive in sites, thanks Aussie Bob.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*sites still available*

Anybody interested some prime drive in camping sites still available at Zephyr cove I got site # 7 any one want to share it


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*Big Boulder, have some respect!*

The Mt. Rose section of the TRT is actually closed to bikes on even days. Your schedule of rides is OK, but as a Reno/ Tahoe local rider, trail advicate/builder I'm appalled at your disregard for local trail regulations. It is not an unwritten law, it is clearly marked at the beginning of the trail. We work closely with the TRT assc. to keep the Rim Trail open to bikes. Arrogant attitudes like yours undermine all the work of the local Mtn.bike community and are going to lead to more trail closures. If your determined to poach trails at least do it in your own backyard.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*A recommendation, but I'd advise following it*

From the TRT website: "But the schedule is nothing more than a recommendation, said Don Lane, recreation forester for the Forest Service's Lake Tahoe unit." But I agree it is a bad idea to go against the recommendation. That section of the TRT is one of my favorites and I'd hate to see it closed to biking.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Aussie Bob said:


> Anybody interested some prime drive in camping sites still available at Zephyr cove I got site # 7 any one want to share it


Me and one of my buds would share it with ya, we've been to lazy/busy to get a campsite or anything


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Aussie Bob. I'll be right next to ya in site #6. Good time's for sure. Cheers.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Steve. Are you around for any questions regarding the gathering?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

From his original post:

"Please email me if you need more info?"

Maybe try that as he hasn't replied to this thread in a long time. I'd like to know too as I was planning to come down for the Gathering. Just need to confirm something tomorrow, then I can book a campsite.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Just reserved site #8 too. Sites 3 & 4 still available in the drivethru campsites as of 1/25/05. After that it's mostly walk-in sites.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

I want to go, but it's too date-remote for me to RSVP now. What I will offer is that if someone from the east bay area makes a reservation including me, I'll drive and either sleep in my truck or bring a big tent if I can make it, and if I can't, I'll cough up 5 bucks towards the effort. Would anybody do that for me?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sure there will be plenty of room by the time the gathering occurs. but booking a site is easy, and cancellation fees are only $15 , so the committment is minimal. Either way, I'm sure I'll have space for you.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm in 100%. 

I'll bring along a few roadie friends and some empty bags for all the swag I'm going to win!!!

francois


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Ebo said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of room by the time the gathering occurs. but booking a site is easy, and cancellation fees are only $15 , so the committment is minimal. Either way, I'm sure I'll have space for you.


 Thank you.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*camping*

They told me my site was a decent size but only aloud 2 cars but the walkin car parking is close so there should be room for 8


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*huh...*

No punisher ????!!!!

What a bunch of pussies...

Gui


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Spiff said:


> No punisher ????!!!!
> 
> What a bunch of pussies...
> 
> Gui


I love that photo of johnny....all head down and stuff.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Info for Zephyr Cove Resort camping at Zephyrcove.com. # 775-589-4907.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*Yes, bad idea*



Wherewolf said:


> From the TRT website: "But the schedule is nothing more than a recommendation, said Don Lane, recreation forester for the Forest Service's Lake Tahoe unit." But I agree it is a bad idea to go against the recommendation. That section of the TRT is one of my favorites and I'd hate to see it closed to biking.


We (local riders) are trying to get other sections of TRT open and it would be cool if everyone could follow the recommendations. There's a lot of riding that's not TRT to do on the "off" days.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Latest Tahoe Gathering Update.....??? Anyone?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

bigboulder = Last Activity: 4 Weeks Ago


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Just trying to keep it on the radar.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

It seems like BigBoulder has lost interest. He hasn't replied to this thread since the 21st of December.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

My guess is sooner or later BigBoulder will once again pop up in MTBR. Several of us already have campsites and will be going regardless. A gathering it will be...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow! This sounds cool. Unfortunately, my work requires me to be too flexible to make reservations so far in advance.

My wife and I are definitely going to try to ride Tahoe this summer though. Maybe will try to make it at this time. Any suggestions on places to stay that aren't booked 6 months in advance?


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Lets have a head count !*

Who has a site booked and who going ? I have site 8 booked at Zephyr Cove their is room for eight bodys .


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

So far so good. I'm in site #177, just a stones(or beercan) throw from from you, Aussie Bob. My current plan is to go up on Tues. the 5th and poach a site behind a casino for one nite and into Zephyr Cove on Wed. then take the non-biker wife on a dinner cruise to buy some ride points for the rest of the week. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm In*



fred-da-trog said:


> So far so good. I'm in site #177, just a stones(or beercan) throw from from you, Aussie Bob. My current plan is to go up on Tues. the 5th and poach a site behind a casino for one nite and into Zephyr Cove on Wed. then take the non-biker wife on a dinner cruise to buy some ride points for the rest of the week. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


NorCal Bound!! I'm at walk-in site #23. It supposedly has lots of room. I'm gonna try to drag some of the usual LoSoCal suspects along with me. Looking forward to meeting more of the NorCal clan. This will most likely be my first gathering (I might sneak in a weekend at MBTB). See Ya!


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Aussie Bob. I think you are in site #7. I've got #6 and #8. I'm hoping to get up on Wednesday afternoon after snagging a ride somewhere on the way up. Maybe Salmon Falls/Sweetwater, then a couple of road soda's to get me to Zephyr Cove.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

I booked a cabin at Zephyr for the dates. Friends and relatives will be staying with us. I will need some campsites to escape to.  
Dan C.


----------



## festus (Jul 26, 2004)

*I can hook you up with some other trails...*

Hi Guys,
It's nice of y'all to come to my place for some riding. I live in Gardnerville, Nv and can point you to some nice trails if TRT/Toad's/Flume isn't enough for you. There's some nice riding in the Pine Nuts east of tahoe in the carson valley. Even some secret DH/freeride.

I'm Nate Littrell, Pres. Pine Nuts Mt. trails Ass'n (www.pnmta.org)

I'll be either camping or working the death ride around that time, but can provide local info should you desire.

N8


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll be up there either sleeping in my van along some back dirt road or mooching a campsite spot with someone who doesn't mind a mooch.

Small chance of bringing the ol' lady and kids and grabbing a hotel room at Ceasars or Harrahs.

I still think we should do the Punsher.

george


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*If your doing the family thing*



george_da_trog said:


> I'll be up there either sleeping in my van along some back dirt road or mooching a campsite spot with someone who doesn't mind a mooch.
> Small chance of bringing the ol' lady and kids and grabbing a hotel room at Ceasars or Harrahs.
> I still think we should do the Punsher.
> george


Check out this place: http://www.lakeland-village.com/resort.php/LAKELAND_VILLAGE
not the cheapest but on the lake with pool/beach and room for bikes in the condos. I've done it several times.
As an added bonus its accross the street from the Lake Tahoe Brewery.

I'm still working on the plans to make it up there this year. My 10 year anniversary is a couple weeks before the gathering and need to balance vacation needs. Hmmm.

Werner


----------



## Scott G. (Mar 4, 2005)

*In*

 IN!!!!!

As I already live here, and would be a crime to miss.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm plannin on goin as well, will probably be campin out in the car with my bud, or somethin like that. As long as I get the rides in, I don't care


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

There are still walk in campsites available. If you decide to not use it, you are only out a $15 cancellation fee.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Website.*

I gave BigBoulder a ride home yesterday after his 40+ miles at Auburn with the MTBR NorCal group. He said he would have the site up in less than 4 weeks.
Dan C.


----------



## jibnasty (Mar 28, 2005)

bigboulder said:


> *Official Announcement! 2005 Tahoe Gathering *
> 
> Dates: July 7th � 10th
> 
> ...


Just get ****ed up on the forth and go to zephyr all day. Nevada beach is only good for one purpose all year; ****in your ***** in th ebutt under the stars and watching the fireworks.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

When will that new gathering website be going up? Steve? Steve? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I talked w/ Steve the other weekend. He doesn't have much internet access, so at some point, he's going to write something up that will give folks more info, and I'll put it up in here.

Yeah, like we don't need to plan or anything. ;^P

fp


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the update Finch. I'm trying to rally some friends, as well as stretch this gathering out a couple more days.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Ebo said:


> Thanks for the update Finch. I'm trying to rally some friends, as well as stretch this gathering out a couple more days.


I will be working and missing the gathering unfortunately, but will be hitting up tahoe on teh 11th until ?. Maybe we can hook up.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Saturday 7/9 Spooner - Kingsbury ride*

I just want to get this out now for those not doing the big "A" ride. UncleMTB was supposed to post this but he seems a bit busy these days. He had volunteered to lead a Spooner - Kingsbury - Spooner ride on Saturday the 9th. Lamerider is coming in from Georgia so at least three of us will be doing this ride. An out and back of about 25 miles, first 5 miles is uphill, starting from about 7,200 ft. Many cool rock stairs of 1-2 ft. and beautiful views. Photos here.


----------



## pffft (Dec 20, 2003)

Saw Steve on the trail Saturday and he said he has a cd of info he is gonna hand
over next weekend for posting here. As gary mentioned above, BB is bandwidth
challenged right now.

patrick


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

We will most likely join you guys. That's a great out and back ride for sure. Some of us will probably do the Mt Rose/Marlette Pk/Flume/ back to Mt Rose ride on friday, being it is an even day of the month, which means no restrictions. Where are you camping?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Motel 6*



Ebo said:


> We will most likely join you guys. That's a great out and back ride for sure. Some of us will probably do the Mt Rose/Marlette Pk/Flume/ back to Mt Rose ride on friday, being it is an even day of the month, which means no restrictions. Where are you camping?


I'm past the camping stage in my life, particularly before a big ride. Motel 6 is really cheap. If you guys can do these two rides back to back then you are a whole lot better than me and you'll probably be ahead of us. I did that Mt. Rose to Mt. Rose round trip once and it was pretty tough. A lot more climbing on the way back than you would guess on the way out.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually, I'm still lacking my riding legs but hope to be in better shape by July. We're also not young and fast. Pretty darn close to Tim/Uncle MTB in age too. Motel 6 is not a bad option. I've stayed at that location many times for skiing. You're more than welcome to hang out for some campfire action at Zephyr Cove. A few MTBR folks may be staying with us too. And you're right about the climbing on the way back to Mt Rose. Last year was pretty tough. If it wasn't for the cool chest full of brew waiting for us, it would have taken a bit longer. Hopefully we will get some news from BigBoulder/Steve soon. Not entirely sure where he is planning on hanging out. Cheers.


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Busy...who's busy???*



Ebo said:


> Actually, I'm still lacking my riding legs but hope to be in better shape by July. We're also not young and fast. Pretty darn close to Tim/Uncle MTB in age too. Motel 6 is not a bad option. I've stayed at that location many times for skiing. You're more than welcome to hang out for some campfire action at Zephyr Cove. A few MTBR folks may be staying with us too. And you're right about the climbing on the way back to Mt Rose. Last year was pretty tough. If it wasn't for the cool chest full of brew waiting for us, it would have taken a bit longer. Hopefully we will get some news from BigBoulder/Steve soon. Not entirely sure where he is planning on hanging out. Cheers.


...I was riding my bike...and chasing eh...well anyway.

I'll lead that ride if people will follow me!!!

Eric...I'd like to camp with you if possible?
I'd stay with Steve but I may have a larger family by then 

I'll be less busy when I get these races behind me...then I'll be concentrating on riding and hangin' with a new friend...with any luck she'll be on the trails with me.
See ya all this weekend at Boggs/BillyCross 8 hours of singletrack beer drinkin'
Tim


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Always a spot for you Tim. I was hoping to snag some of my usual riding buddies, but they seem to be losing interest in riding. WTF is that all about. I've got two campsites and only two or three confirmed attendees. Finch P may be camping out too. Aussie Bob is right next door, so we have 3 sites in a row. Let me know how many in your party. I'm sure we can get away with a least 10 per site. Have a fun weekend at the races in Boggs. Maybe I can score some time away from the family for MBTB. Fast Ed has really set up an incredible week of riding. Cheers.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Impy. Really won't know how long I can extend this trip until it gets closer. If by chance your schedule changes, I'm sure we can find a spot for you.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bad news*

I'm much older and much slower than UncleMTB.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

The way I look at it, there is always someone faster and someone slower. Besides, the wise and older guys know how to pace themselves. I look forward to riding with you guys. Drinking too.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Ebo said:


> The way I look at it, there is always someone faster and someone slower. Besides, the wise and older guys know how to pace themselves. I look forward to riding with you guys. Drinking too.


Watch out for Wherewolf, he is not as slow as he advertises himself to be


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Thats the truth !*

At the Downiville gathering ride I saw his back for 5 mins and he was gone chasing Tim lol if hes slow im a slug , Hey Tim i got room at my site at Zephyr Cove if you need a place to flop .


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Im in*

I'll Hang with You guys too the A ride sounds like my speed


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Awesome...*



Ebo said:


> Always a spot for you Tim. I was hoping to snag some of my usual riding buddies, but they seem to be losing interest in riding. WTF is that all about. I've got two campsites and only two or three confirmed attendees. Finch P may be camping out too. Aussie Bob is right next door, so we have 3 sites in a row. Let me know how many in your party. I'm sure we can get away with a least 10 per site. Have a fun weekend at the races in Boggs. Maybe I can score some time away from the family for MBTB. Fast Ed has really set up an incredible week of riding. Cheers.


...I won't know how many for sure until it gets closer, but it would be 5 max for camping.
Hope to see you at MBTB...
I'll get with you and Aussie Bob to work out the logistics etc.
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey ebo, sign me up for some crashing space in one or your campsites, would ya? Looks like I might be flying solo.


----------



## snowbikechic15 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Snow*

If it keeps snowin the way it has been there could still be some snow on MT Rose....early July might be ok, but the weather is crazy up here and the ski resorts are still open


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Downieville is downhill*



mtbbill said:


> Watch out for Wherewolf, he is not as slow as he advertises himself to be


Downieville is downhill. I'm not too bad on downhills. But if you notice in my videos the person in front is always pulling away from me. Be sure to bring your helmet cam and make sure your chin strap is tight because there are many jaw dropping views at Tahoe. Just waiting for the enclosure to put the new camcorder on the helmet. Yesterday I put a down-payment on a Specialized Stumpjumper 120 Pro in hopes of enhancing my gravity assisted XC rides like Downieville and The Plunge. They are in very short supply so there is no guarantee I'll get one.

BTW I actually think the Spooner - Kingsbury ride is tougher than the big ride, most of which I've done many times. But I'm sure it will be much slower.


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Whatever you get...*



Wherewolf said:


> Downieville is downhill. I'm not too bad on downhills. But if you notice in my videos the person in front is always pulling away from me. Be sure to bring your helmet cam and make sure your chin strap is tight because there are many jaw dropping views at Tahoe. Just waiting for the enclosure to put the new camcorder on the helmet. Yesterday I put a down-payment on a Specialized Stumpjumper 120 Pro in hopes of enhancing my gravity assisted XC rides like Downieville and The Plunge. They are in very short supply so there is no guarantee I'll get one.
> 
> BTW I actually think the Spooner - Kingsbury ride is tougher than the big ride, most of which I've done many times. But I'm sure it will be much slower.


...put some Way Fat tires on it and run CJ's Cactus Spooge in the tubes so that all the extra downhill speed isn't eat'n up by flat repairs...between the two of us working on your flats we've lost a couple of rides in the past year...

BTW I just got a nice supply of mega patches for sidewall stuffing for the next rocky epic.

Tim


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Who got the flat on the Palm Springs ride?*



UncleMTB said:


> ...put some Way Fat tires on it and run CJ's Cactus Spooge in the tubes so that all the extra downhill speed isn't eat'n up by flat repairs...between the two of us working on your flats we've lost a couple of rides in the past year...
> 
> BTW I just got a nice supply of mega patches for sidewall stuffing for the next rocky epic.
> 
> Tim


Who got the flat on the Palm Springs ride, and couldn't use the hand pump? We lost 15 minutes (and got a lot of mosquito bites) on the Umpqua trail and I fixed the flat (gotten in town) at Downieville while you ate lunch.  
Sidewall patches sound like a good idea. I tore one last week.


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*If I can't...*



Wherewolf said:


> Who got the flat on the Palm Springs ride, and couldn't use the hand pump? We lost 15 minutes (and got a lot of mosquito bites) on the Umpqua trail and I fixed the flat (gotten in town) at Downieville while you ate lunch.
> Sidewall patches sound like a good idea. I tore one last week.


...misremember something it's just not worth remembering at ALL!
The Palm Desert flat was my second in two years...
I did buy new tires to help keep those darn tubes on the rims!!!

Tim(Got Tubes???)


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*Donner has sites*



fred-da-trog said:


> Zephyr Cove told me I got the last 30ft RV sites (#177). There may be some smaller ones left, I didn't ask. There were 4 drive in's and a bunch of walk in campsites as of 1/18. http://www.tahoedixie2.com/Campground/Map.html That's a busy week, right after the 4th. With already what seems a shortage of campsites, I think you should get what you can so at least you're there. It's ok if the group camp thing doesn't work out this time, we always have a great time at the rides and parties and we are in TAHOE ! !


I just check for sites at Donner State Park by Truckee and there are plenty. Is the majority staying on the south end of the lake?


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*I have room*

I have site 7 at Zephyr Cove and I think there are alot of other Mbtr folkes who have sites too but your more than welcome to pull up a tent at my site .


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Cauz he's all bummed out!...*



Zonic Man said:


> I love that photo of johnny....all head down and stuff.


....no one's stopping for the safety meeting!! heh...


----------

